
Netflix’s ‘Love Death and Robots’ Is Hit, Miss and Extremely NSFW - jtay
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paultassi/2019/03/22/netflixs-love-death-and-robots-is-hit-miss-and-extremely-nsfw/
======
Insalgo
Interesting. It reminds me of Animatrix - separate animations each in
different style, but somehow related to one subject.

------
lazyant
Probably an American author, since half his general review is about nudity and
no comment on the (often gory) super violence in some of these episodes. I do
mostly agree on the favourite episodes though.

------
mcguire
" _Episode 3: Three Robots – A genuinely funny short about three robots
touring a post-apocalyptic world trying to understand what humans did with
things like cats and hamburgers before they went extinct. Solidly written._ "

Uh, yeah. This is your mileage in the act of varying. I found it not funny and
not very well written, which was somewhat unexpected---it's John Scalzi's.

~~~
dagw
Agreed. While I liked the premise, I thought the execution and 'humor' was
very weak.

------
dTal
You probably shouldn't be watching Netflix at work anyway.

~~~
mcv
I've always wondered about this use of "not safe for work". Is watching other
videos fine at your job? The qualifier "safe for work" is extremely culture
dependent.

~~~
setr
In this context, it’s more of “you wouldn't talk about this at the
watercooler”

Alternatively, getting caught watching soccer is one thing, getting caught
watching porn is another. NSFW would be the latter kind of catch...

~~~
mcv
Yeah, but this isn't porn, it's just stories that feature some nudity. No idea
how exploitative it is, although if they try to insert it everywhere, it's
probably at least somewhat exploitative.

Still, that won't mean it's not going to be talked about at the watercooler;
Game of Thrones definitely was, and that had plenty of nudity.

~~~
setr
You ever see that meme of a dad walking in on his son playing video games,
just as it cutscenes to something embarrassing (particularly when seen out of
context)? I assume the show is basically that — its difficult to interpret
well when glimpsed out of context (like when you’re caught at work), even if,
in-context, its clearly not that bad.

------
hengestone
Good, neutral and didn't care for? So, good neutral and neutral? Or is that
millennial-speak for good, neutral and bad? Lol

~~~
dagw
I don't get your confusion. There are lots of things that I don't care for
without that making them bad. Certainly in the case of Love Death and Robots
I'd say that none of the episodes where bad, even though there are quite a few
that I didn't particularly enjoy or thought where kind of dumb.

